
Einstein and the Canon of Mathematical Simplicity [pdf] - DavidSJ
http://pitt.edu/~jdnorton/papers/Einstein_simplicity.pdf
======
DavidSJ
"Your chain of reasoning is so wonderfully self-contained. The deduction of
the dimension number 4 impressed me very much as well. The decomposition of
your invariant of 'weight' zero is also very striking. Except for the
agreement with reality, it is in any case a grand intellectual achievement."
\-- Einstein to Weyl

------
brudgers
Date: 2000

